# Anyone own a Blurry Ironman system?



## digitaldan (Mar 12, 2010)

I am considering the purchase of a Blurry Ironman CNC system. They look like good systems on paper and appear to be a better value than a Shopbot but I haven't seen much of anything posted about them by users. Does anyone have any experience with one?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

Cant say they've had much exposure online in forums. If you haven't already, check cnczone and the like. Another option is contact the company and ask for customer references or if there is a customer in your area that might let you take a look at one in action. For me, i'm going to build a new cnc. I've out grown my little 24x24 in less then a year. 

Regards, 
Randy


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Hey Dan,

Just like Randy said, I haven't seen too many discussions on them, although if you have any questions about the product that the manufacturer can answer, you can contact them directly on Router Forums. His account is: Router Forums - View Profile: blurrycustoms


----------



## digitaldan (Mar 12, 2010)

*Have spoken with Blurry*

I have actually had lots of communications with Blurry and they have been exceedingly helpful and accommodating. I have no questions about the design or the reported performance, I was just interested in whether anyone who owns one had anything to say. They are going to provide me with a coupe of references so I'll see what I hear from them.


----------

